# How do you bring in your wood?



## terpsucka (Sep 30, 2011)

How do you bring your wood into the house, to your stove/fireplace?  All these years, piling up a stack on my forearms has worked well enough, but I'm thinking there has to be an easier way.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 30, 2011)

In the Fall and Spring I use a wheelbarrow to bring a little more than a week's worth of wood to my covered porch . . . from there I bring in a day's worth of wood to my wood box using a canvas carrying bag which has done quite well in the three years I've been using it -- helps minimize the mess as long as I am careful and not my normal klutzy self.


----------



## kingston73 (Sep 30, 2011)

Until my dog chewed a hole through it I had one of those heavy cloth slings with handles on it.  Easier than piling in your arms and holds about as much.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Sep 30, 2011)

I use the truck to bring as much wood as possible up to the covered porch.

Then I bring the wood in using a large rubbermaid tote. I can normally fit a days worth of wood in the tote.

This year I am going to make racks that sit in the living room and will hold enough wood for a week to make it easier for me wife while I'm deployed. That way she doesn't have to haul the wood in all by herself. The neighbor is willing to come over and occasionally haul wood in for her. That way they can bring in a weeks worth of wood at a time.


----------



## Kyle19 (Sep 30, 2011)

Last year I purchased one of the Landsman firewood carts.  It has large wheels that make it easy to go over various different surfaces and I picked it up at Lowes for around $40.


----------



## terpsucka (Sep 30, 2011)

I do the wheelbarrow up to the back door thing, with a week or two's worth under the little roof there, but it was that last yard that was always the longest!  

I was actually thinking that just 8' of 2-3" wide canvas strap sewed into a loop would make a fine tote.  It looks like it'll be just as cost and time effective to buy a canvas bag, which is essentially the same thing, but less mess.  Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I use pallets, so it's woodpile-to-basement door via tractor, then basement door-to-resting place via dollies.


----------



## scojen (Sep 30, 2011)

4-wheeler and cart up to my covered porch, and then a canvas bag/sling to my woodrack by the stove.


----------



## latitude45 (Sep 30, 2011)

5 gallon bucket from woodpile to stove


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 30, 2011)

I store about 3 cord on my 14x14 covered porch on the back of the house, I just started bringing up the wood last week from the drying stacks in the backyard. From the porch, which is the same level of the house as the stove. I then use my converted (to hold wood) 2 wheel hand truck and fill up a wood ring near the stove. The wood ring will hold about 2.5 days of wood. The only tough part is laboring the wood up one set of stairs onto the porch. I take my sweet time doing it.


----------



## lukem (Sep 30, 2011)

Load on trailer or truck from wooodshed.....drive to house.  At house, I have a small room connected to my basement...stove in the basement.  Open hatch, chuck in wood...about a cord at a time.  From the room, I have a rolling cart that I move about two days worth right next to the stove for loading.  It is super easy.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 30, 2011)

I use this cart to move it from the garage to the living room, where the insert is.
My wife thinks it's decorative enough to stay there and it holds about a day's worth.






http://www.vogelzang.com/browse.cfm/log-caddie/4,53.html


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 30, 2011)

2 wheeled Garden Way cart to porch. Arms and hands from porch to stove.


----------



## Pete Kurki (Sep 30, 2011)

Kyle19 said:
			
		

> Last year I purchased one of the Landsman firewood carts.  It has large wheels that make it easy to go over various different surfaces and I picked it up at Lowes for around $40.



Similar to this?  I got one of these from Harbor Freight for $60 last year.  Very happy with it except for the fact that both tires are slow leakers.


----------



## onetracker (Sep 30, 2011)

yep. a canvas wood satchel with handles to bring it up from the basement. my wife prefers a box so i took a sturdy cardboard box and gorilla-glued some wood slats to reinforce the handles with some rigging tape to hold it all together. also put a sheet of masonite in the bottom for strength it can hold a good bit of stovewood.


----------



## colebrookman (Sep 30, 2011)

Banana boxes from the super market. Put the bottom in the top to reinforce. Free for the asking, have hand holds and just recycle when the get tired. Be safe.
Ed


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 30, 2011)

I use one of these.  I have had the open end sling type and the closed end bag type.  I prefer the closed end ones because they contain all of the mess.
http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Fireplace-Accessories/Log-Carriers


----------



## loon (Sep 30, 2011)

;-)  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## Dix (Oct 1, 2011)

Wheel barrow from stacks to back deck, then I use these fortex buckets for the final trip inside.


http://www.horse.com/item/fortex-flexible-bucket/SLT901547/


I like that they contain alot of the mess and are really flexible. They come in handy for holding extra wood in the house, too.


The Dixette & I each have 2, and I'm picking up 2 more this year. The oldest are going into thier 3rd year, and still going strong.


They do double duty in the summer moving compost, flower bed cleaning, plant cuttings, etc.


----------



## k9brain (Oct 1, 2011)

I load a face cord on the covered porch.  Then I use two old metal milk crates to bring it inside.  One loaded N-S the other E-W.  Holds about 1-2 days worth.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 1, 2011)

Use the tractor to put in pallets of wood in garage. Set these just outside the boiler room, takes about 10 minutes to put in a half a cord in. Spoiled ? Yes.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 1, 2011)

For almost 20 years I just used a hand truck.  It worked great to get it into the walkout basement, then I would throw it against the end of the stack to unload it all at once.  A couple years ago I decided I would try to save my back, so I welded up a real nice heavy duty cart with nice big casters on the bottom.  I was so proud of myself until I began to use it.

Once it was loaded up, it was nearly impossible to push over the threshold of the basement door.  I had to resort to putting a sheet of 5/16" steel plate down there as a ramp every time I brought wood in, but even then it was difficult.  After that, I had to weave the huge thing through the maze of power tools in the shop, and then unload it by hand because the thing took up too much space to leave in there.

After one full season of supreme stubbornness, I got out the torch and cut it apart to use the steel on other projects.  Back to the hand truck again... which, in case I didn't already mention, works great.


----------



## red oak (Oct 1, 2011)

Kid labor mostly!  Each year they get better and better.  I usually load the truck up with about a week's worth or so and drive it to the basement door.  We haul it in from there and they get a dollar if they can keep up with me.  They get 3 if they do it all but they rarely choose to do that!


----------



## Blue Vomit (Oct 1, 2011)

I hire day laborers from the local 7-11


----------



## kbrown (Oct 1, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> I use one of these.  I have had the open end sling type and the closed end bag type.  I prefer the closed end ones because they contain all of the mess.
> http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Fireplace-Accessories/Log-Carriers



We have the first one in the pic from the above link, but that sits in a black metal frame next to the insert. What we use from the pile into the garage are the old Costco reusable bags. They work great! My wife ended up with about 10 of them and I load up about 5 at time and line them up in the garage. That gives us about a weeks worth of wood and allows any small critters that may be in the wood to warm up and crawl off.


----------



## fredarm (Oct 1, 2011)

Firewood cart from the woodpile to the rack in the garage (holds about a week's worth), then LL Bean canvas wood carrier bag from the garage to the stove as needed.


----------



## Bubbavh (Oct 1, 2011)

colebrookman said:
			
		

> Banana boxes from the super market. Put the bottom in the top to reinforce. Free for the asking, have hand holds and just recycle when the get tired. Be safe.
> Ed



+1 
They are just the right size and real easy to carry!


----------



## steeltowninwv (Oct 1, 2011)

Wheelbarrow to sunroom...have a rack in there that holds about 3 days worth...I have a leather firewood carrier I use to bring from sunroom to living room


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 1, 2011)

I got one of these frpm TSC on sale for $99

http://www.tractorsupply.com/wheelb...eavy-duty-dump-cart-1-400-lb-capacity-1006411


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 1, 2011)

My wood has a complex journey from the winter woodpile to the stove... it is a long trip.

From the woodpile I load the wood into plastic recycling bins that I set into the wheelbarrow.  Two fit nicely in there, this I wheel to the base of my deck, then I carry the plastic bins up to the rack by the back door (22 steps) to unload and fill the rack - about once a week during peak burning season, less often rest of the time (rack holds 1/4 cord).  When I need wood inside, I wheel my baker's rack over to the back door and leave the door open as I fill it up, then wheel it next to the stove where it can sit until burning time.  

I have three shelves on this rack and another (without wheels) that also has three shelves next to it by the stove.  I burn from the stationary rack, then refill from the wheeled one before refilling it.  This rotation of wood gives me nice dry wood and enough supply by the stove that I can go 2-3 days minimum between filling from the back door/deck.  This way I decide when to hold the door open and don't have to do it when it is raining, snowing, or blowing bitter cold wind into the house.  Generally this is an afternoon task so I don't cool the house down too much.

My plan is to pass much of these tasks over to the child labor crew as they get strong enough to do so.  Last year the oldest (now 9 and 8) were proving quite capable of stacking on the rack as well as loading the boxes at the pile.  May be a while before they carry the full boxes up the deck stairs, but I expect they will be filling the baker's rack this winter.  With four kids growing up I look forward to lots of help


----------



## pdxdave (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## blacktail (Oct 1, 2011)

18-gallon black plastic tote from Walmart. Cost less than $4. It's got molded handles and I like having a lid to keep any bugs contained. I just picked up another one yesterday. Second one will go in the garage or just outside the back door on the deck. My wood racks are only about 50ft from the back door so it's not far.


----------



## northwinds (Oct 1, 2011)

Wheelbarrow to the garage.  And then I use a small metal garbage can with handles to take a stoveload from
the garage to the stove room.  All of the "wood mess" stays in the bottom of the garbage can.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 1, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> then I use these fortex buckets for the final trip inside.
> 
> 
> http://www.horse.com/item/fortex-flexible-bucket/SLT901547/
> ...



Do the fortex buckets take the shock of splits being tossed into them in the cold?  My buckets invariably look like this by the end of the season.  I am thinking I might spray some foam in a new one and then slide this in as a liner.


----------



## KB007 (Oct 1, 2011)

We use one of those blue shopping bags from Ikea - they're strong and my wife can put as little or as much as she wants to carry (when I'm not around to do the grunt work).


----------



## Dix (Oct 1, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those "hard" buckets are horrible, always cracking  when it's cold. The fortex can take the cold. I will say I did notice a differance in flexibility when it was 0F outside, as opposed to 20F, so I took it easier on them.


----------



## NH_Wood (Oct 1, 2011)

Same a Jake. I use a wheelbarrow to bring 2 weeks worth of wood from the barn to the attached garage. I use a nylon firewood tote to carry each load from the garage to the stove - the tote holds a little more than a stove full. I was also surprised how well it held up - only one season on it, but the handles are still stitched fine and no wear - carried some heavy loads too. Cheers!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 1, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> he fortex can take the cold. I will say I did notice a differance in flexibility when it was 0F outside, as opposed to 20F, so I took it easier on them.



Cool thanks.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2011)

Last year I got so fed up with trying to push the wheelbarrow through the snow & ice from my stacks up to my garage I built a powered cart from an old snow blower drive,  some 6" c-channel, and few HF casters It can hold about 16cf and it has heated handles!

From the garage I use a canvas sling from hearth and plow.


----------



## NH_Wood (Oct 1, 2011)

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> Last year I got so fed up with trying to push the wheelbarrow through the snow & ice from my stacks up to my garage I built a powered cart from an old snow blower drive,  some 6" c-channel, and few HF casters It can hold about 16cf and it has heated handles!
> 
> From the garage I use a canvas sling from hearth and plow.



Well, that just kick's ass! Cheers!


----------



## Got Wood (Oct 1, 2011)

I use a garden cart from outside stacks into the garage. The 4 wheels makes it stable and easy to pull along the frozen ground. Leave it on the cart in the garage. 

Here is the one I have:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-g...-reg-garden-dump-cart-600-lb-capacity-3502213

From the garage to the stove I use one of those canvas bags. I like it because the bag doesnt add weight and it helps contain the mess.

Here is one that is similar to what I have:
http://www.northlineexpress.com/item/5UW-1171/Square-Canvas-Carrier-with-Sides-Black


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 1, 2011)

> Last year I got so fed up with trying to push the wheelbarrow through the snow & ice from my stacks up to my garage I built a powered cart from an old snow blower drive,  some 6â€ c-channel, and few HF casters It can hold about 16cf and it has heated handles!



That thing is awesome! You should market those, put me down for one please.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> > Last year I got so fed up with trying to push the wheelbarrow through the snow & ice from my stacks up to my garage I built a powered cart from an old snow blower drive,  some 6â€ c-channel, and few HF casters It can hold about 16cf and it has heated handles!
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is awesome! You should market those, put me down for one please.



It has already been mass produced... Google "Muck Truck" I used thier design and did it on a $50 budget!

Wish I could afford a real one as they are 4wd and have a dump option...


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 1, 2011)

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> weatherguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id rather buy one of yours made with used materials, they're pretty expensive


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2011)

If you come across a snow blower or a snow brush for short $$ let me know, I still have more steel, and the welder. The Casters were like $10 ea.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 1, 2011)

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> If you come across a snow blower or a snow brush for short $$ let me know, I still have more steel, and the welder. The Casters were like $10 ea.



You got it, thanks


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 1, 2011)

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> Last year I got so fed up with trying to push the wheelbarrow through the snow & ice from my stacks up to my garage I built a powered cart from an old snow blower drive,  some 6" c-channel, and few HF casters It can hold about 16cf and it has heated handles!
> 
> From the garage I use a canvas sling from hearth and plow.



Now find me a way to make that thing climb the stairs of my deck and I'd be sold!


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2011)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I could get that to work I'd be retired by now,  I'm an Electrician... not a robotics engineer


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 1, 2011)

I built a small rack in my sunroom at the stove end with Stack-it Brackets, and a large one under the deck at the other end of the sunroom.  I used a cargo sled to carry the wood from the stacks to the under-deck rack, and from there, I hand carried the wood into the house to refill the small rack.  I needed to refill that rack twice a week, generally, and this would allow the wood to warm up and shed surface moisture before it went in the stove per manufacturer's instructions to avoid thermal shock.  

One day I was pulling the sled up to the big racks outside, looked at the width of the door, looked at the width of the sled, kept going, and never looked back.  The sled pulls across the tile floor without causing any damage that I can see, and I can fill the racks in three sled-loads.   Pretty slick . . . 

I still haven't put the small rack back together yet (painting the 2x4s was and remains on my summer to-do list), and we're not going through that much wood, so I bring it in using a sling (with ends), and that works, too.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 1, 2011)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> My wood has a complex journey from the winter woodpile to the stove... it is a long trip.
> 
> From the woodpile I load the wood into plastic recycling bins that I set into the wheelbarrow.  Two fit nicely in there, this I wheel to the base of my deck, then I carry the plastic bins up to the rack by the back door (22 steps) to unload and fill the rack - about once a week during peak burning season, less often rest of the time (rack holds 1/4 cord).  When I need wood inside, I wheel my baker's rack over to the back door and leave the door open as I fill it up, then wheel it next to the stove where it can sit until burning time.
> 
> ...



Out of all the posts to this thread I think your wood trip from pile to the stove is the most labor intense, I feel for you.


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 1, 2011)

My Oslo heats my home said:
			
		

> Slow1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I could make it simpler - Just fill up tubs from the woodpile and hump them directly up the deck stairs and across the house to the stove when I need them, but it is a bit of a trek.  I don't like the idea of tracking in snow/ice/whatever that far into the house and having to clean up the mess all that often.  So I make it a two step process.   

It really isn't all that bad.  I fill up the deck rack about twice a month or less during shoulder season, then once a week (and it isn't totally empty many times) during peak season for about 6 weeks.  This is a weekend job - generally takes an hour or so at worst when there is ice and snow to deal with.  Filling the inside rack every few days (or once a week during should season) takes all of 15 minutes and is not hard work since I just have to roll the rack across the floor, load (moving the wood about 5' or so), then roll it back across to the stove.  Any shifting of wood from the rolling rack to the stationary one happens throughout the burning days gradually as I 'pick my splits' to burn.

However, I do envy those who don't have to carry their wood up stairs in the winter - that must be nice


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 2, 2011)

Is there any way your deck could accept more wood?


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 2, 2011)

Garden tractor with cart and/or wheelbarrow about 10 days worth from the stacks to the covered front porch. A canvas carrier like this from the front porch to the stove. No steps involved. Front door is into stove room.
http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Canvas-Log-Carrier-image_2.jpg


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 2, 2011)

My Oslo heats my home said:
			
		

> Is there any way your deck could accept more wood?



I imagine so - I wonder about the weight, but given it is well dried and the deck well built (only a few years old and has had many adults standing on it without any concern etc), I bet I could put more on it.  I still will have to carry it up there though in any case so I'd have to build some sort of rack system to hold it.  I can't put a whole years supply (3-3.5 cord) I'm sure so I'll have to refill the deck rack periodically.  If I put a cord up there I can only imagine how tired/sore I would be after carrying that much wood up the stairs.  Now if I could find a good (and inexpensive to build/deploy) mechanical solution to getting the wood up the deck I might be inclined to go ahead and put more storage up there.  

Doing the regular one every week or two task of refilling the 1/4 cord is a nice bit of exercise and excuse to get outside even if it is a chore.  Perhaps I'm applying rationalization...  If I could fill a wheelbarrow full of wood and bring it directly to the deck door without lifting (manually) that would be really nice.  I've considered building a lift of some sort - like a dumbwaiter - that could lift my wheelbarrow or even simply my rolling rack, then I could just roll it out there right to the wood pile... I'd have to deal with the dirt on the wheels perhaps, but if it was a direct route and only once every couple days I might be willing to make that trade off.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 2, 2011)

The reason I brought it up is because I do it and it becomes very convenient in the tougher months not to have to go in the yard. I can put 2.5-3 cord on my deck. I use maybe 2-3 weeks of periodic work to get it up one set of stairs and I'm done til about February.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 2, 2011)

What about an old hay elevator? 

Man there is a lot of wood handling going on in some places.

Starting to feel fortunate with my layout - I think if I had to go up 22 steps with all my wood I wouldn't be burning wood any more.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 2, 2011)

maple1 said:
			
		

> What about an old hay elevator?
> 
> Man there is a lot of wood handling going on in some places.
> 
> Starting to feel fortunate with my layout - I think if I had to go up 22 steps with all my wood I wouldn't be burning wood any more.



One year I tossed my wood up 9 stairs onto a piece of plywood. The stairs is the worst part of the process .


----------



## stephiedoll (Oct 2, 2011)

My little CargoMaxx electric wheelbarrow works pretty well.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 2, 2011)

stephiedoll said:
			
		

> My little CargoMaxx electric wheelbarrow works pretty well.



Can't say I have ever seen one of those before.


----------



## rdust (Oct 2, 2011)

Once we get a couple good frosts I'll use my tractor and garden cart to haul about a 1/3 cord of wood into the garage at a time.  From the garage to the stove I used to use one of the canvas bags.  This year I may get some type of hand truck to save my back some.  I had back surgery a couple months back some I'm trying to take it easy.  If I skip the hand truck I'll just make multiple trips in hopes of saving some pain.  :lol:

In the warmer weather I usually park a wheelbarrows worth at a time in the garage.


----------



## stephiedoll (Oct 2, 2011)

Found it on craigslist. Use it several days before needing charged. Great power. We keep several weeks supply in the garage and that is right next to the stove. Not a big deal getting wood to the garage as it is downhill. Another story getting it to the back yard. Not sure they are made anymore


----------



## tsquini (Oct 2, 2011)

I use a wheelbarrow to bring the wood to the back door. Then I transfer it to a firewood box on casters. 
I then roll it to the stove.


----------



## Dune (Oct 2, 2011)

Wheelbarrow, up a ramp and right through the slider to the indoor would rack.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 3, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> Wheelbarrow, up a ramp and right through the slider to the indoor would rack.



Dune, your trip has got to be one of the best and easiest setups. I just put a visual in my head of a wheelbarrow going across the dining room floor. Ha!


----------



## Dune (Oct 3, 2011)

My Oslo heats my home said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason my wife has never had issue with the wheelbarrow in the house.


----------



## Deron (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm lucky in that I have a good sized covered porch just outside our family room door.
Easily room enough for 3+ cords while taking up only half of our porch.

For me, I just open my back door and walk 3 feet to my pile with a canvas log carrier
two or three times a day.


----------



## ruserious2008 (Oct 4, 2011)

We pass wood thru a sliding window. Last year I brought it from the wood pile to the window using a wheelbarrow and my wife would have a plastic laundry basket that I would put the wood in and she would then carry it to the stove area. This year there's a wood shed about 6 ft from that window I expect I'll just carry them from the wood shed to the window and laundry basket.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Oct 4, 2011)

To bring wood in the house, I use rectangular kitty litter buckets, in 28 to 38 pound sizes. Very similar in size to round 5 gallon buckets. I have around 8 to 10 of them. Rectangular buckets will stack real close with no wasted space. I can carry two to four at a time, fully loaded.

We also use a canvas tote bag.

For moving splits around outside, piles to stacks, a wheelbarrow works for me.

For moving bigger, heavy rounds, half rounds, etc.- a hand truck is just great.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Oct 4, 2011)

When i was younger, my task was to bring firewood into the house. Mom being quite the seamstress, made a heavy duty bag out of material that wad pure 1970's brown with orange tan zig zags, i will get a picture. Anyways i grew to hate that bag, was a bit big for me and held alot of heavy wood. 

Now that burn, with such fond memories i asked for one. Turns out she still had some of that material, and presto, a brand new blast from the past. Wood goes in there into a small indoor wood rack, also customized by the moms, with cloth bottom to catch dirt snd bark, and handy pocket for super cedars and lighter. Bags nice to also bring in sticks and not make a huge mess.


----------



## basswidow (Oct 4, 2011)

I use my Pick up to fill one side of the garage with half a winter's worth of wood.  It's so nice to take mere steps into a warm garage and get warm dry wood for the fire.  I can't imagine how much it suck to venture outside in the snow and weather to trudge  a load in.

To bring wood into the house for my hearth side storage bin,  I use a BEACH TOWEL.   It's similar to a canvas totes, but it holds more and is easier on the back.

I lay the towel flat, position 2 armfuls of splits in the middle.  Gather up all 4 corners and hold it up to my chest, and walk it to the bin.  (a short trip).   Usually 2-3 trips fills it for a 24 hour period.  The towel keeps the crud from leaving a mess and because its longer, it gives me more leverage for lifting.  A tote has short handles and I'd be leaning bent over.  With the towel - I stand straight up and my back feels great.

I may post some pics this season of the old BEACH TOWEL in action.  It works well for me.  I can't use anything wheeled due to the steps leading up from the garage, and I pass thru a narrow path in the kitchen before making it to the family room and I don't want anything banging into the cabinets or messing up the wood floors.


----------



## Remmy122 (Oct 4, 2011)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> Wood goes in there into a small indoor wood rack, also customized by the moms, with cloth bottom to catch dirt snd bark, and handy pocket for super cedars and lighter. Bags nice to also bring in sticks and not make a huge mess.



hey sounds familiar!


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a new routine and loving it.  I load the bucket on the Bobcat up and raise it up to the railing on the deck.  Put it in a nice covered spot where I can hold about 2 cords and it is a short walk with a canvas bag to the stove.  Bobby has made alot of jobs easier, I would never climb the stairs with all that wood.  I used to bring it to a rack with my ATV and a cart to a rack by the garage but this is way slicker.


----------



## TK-421 (Oct 7, 2011)

Last year was wheelbarrow to the 7x7 covered porch then load up an arms full a few times a day to the living room.  This year my wife wants the porch free so she said she'll make the 50' trek to the pile. She just picked up two canvas carry bags from LL bean. She got two so the weight would be distributed equally and you wouldnt be lopsided with a full load.  They are nice, sturdy closed ended bags that stand up and have nice fat handles.  They will fit a 24" log.

Next year I'm planning to build a 10'x14 shed off the house that will have a door to the porch.  Should hold a full winter for me plus the wood will be completely enclosed but for a small opening for loading and ventilation drying.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 7, 2011)

TK-421 said:
			
		

> Last year was wheelbarrow to the 7x7 covered porch then load up an arms full a few times a day to the living room.  This year my wife wants the porch free so she said she'll make the 50' trek to the pile. She just picked up two canvas carry bags from LL bean. She got two so the weight would be distributed equally and you wouldnt be lopsided with a full load.  They are nice, sturdy closed ended bags that stand up and have nice fat handles.  They will fit a 24" log.
> 
> Next year I'm planning to build a 10'x14 shed off the house that will have a door to the porch.  Should hold a full winter for me plus the wood will be completely enclosed but for a small opening for loading and ventilation drying.



Your a lucky fella to have your wife volunteer for the trek to the woodpile.


----------



## TK-421 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes.  Yes I am.  She's a stay at home mom so she does most of the wood.  I make sure it's split and stacked.  I'm also a commercial pilot so she gets the chore quite often.

Those carry bags are really nice. You can get them cheaper than beans.  We had coupons so we got them free.  They don't hurt your forearms, distribute the weight better so also protect your back since you walk upright, and also keep your living room cleaner as the wood chips, dirt, bugs and other debris are neatly contained in the bag.

My neighbor has the dolly and loves it.  The issue we had was wheeling it in the house with mud and dirt on the wheels.  If your wood is in the garage that would be great.  If you're trekking arose the lawn I'd think it would bring in the dirt.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 7, 2011)

I think the bag we have is from LL Bean too. Well made works nicely.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Oct 7, 2011)

Big blue Ikea bags - 2 seasons use at least. 75c each...


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 7, 2011)

terpsucka said:
			
		

> How do you bring your wood into the house, to your stove/fireplace?  All these years, piling up a stack on my forearms has worked well enough, but I'm thinking there has to be an easier way.




We use the rhino with the trailer, in through the window then stacked. When we started out we I used the wheelbarrow, the next week at work I picked this trailer up from a local business.

zap


----------



## zzr7ky (Oct 7, 2011)

Wheel Barrow to Garage.  The last 10 yards to the stove in 5 gallon buckets!  

My daughters know that in theory, the wood in the stacks could be burned.  However they do build fires when they like/need to once the wood is brought up.  

The 5 gallon buckets work pretty darn well.  very little mess in the house.  Less mess and more consistant wieght than the cloth carrier bags in my exceptionally lazy opinion.


----------



## project240 (Oct 8, 2011)

We've got a large 10 cu ft wheelbarrow I use to transport wood to the back door.  I usually park it right at the back door and carry splits by hand to our wood rack which is only a few feet away.  Only downside is that I usually leave the back door wide open while loading/unloading.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 22, 2011)

One of these wagons goes up stairs surprisingly easily... wouldn't try a whole flight, but 3-4 steps is quite doable one-handed with a full load.

http://www.cartsandwagons.com/wagons/buyingguidearticle.cfm


----------



## Dune (Oct 22, 2011)

TK-421 said:
			
		

> Last year was wheelbarrow to the 7x7 covered porch then load up an arms full a few times a day to the living room.  This year my wife wants the porch free so she said she'll make the 50' trek to the pile. She just picked up two canvas carry bags from LL bean. She got two so the weight would be distributed equally and you wouldnt be lopsided with a full load.  They are nice, sturdy closed ended bags that stand up and have nice fat handles.  They will fit a 24" log.
> 
> Next year I'm planning to build a 10'x14 shed off the house that will have a door to the porch.  Should hold a full winter for me plus the wood will be completely enclosed but for a small opening for loading and ventilation drying.



Good idea. You get really good ventilation with a nice tight roof and open sides.


----------



## hawkeye4771 (Oct 26, 2011)

my stove is in a corner of the kitchen.  outside the kitchen wall is the patio. i stack my wood alongside the outside of the kitchen wall up under a window so all i have to do is open up the window from inside and grab a few logs and set them in a rack next to the stove then close up the window. every couple of days i have to refill that stack under the window. it may sound kind of red neckish but hey we ain't livin in Beverly Hills here!!


----------



## 20cordayear (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a very nice setup and have a windowrite next to my wood burner so I stack my wood out side the window and cover it with a tarp so all I have to do is lift up the window and grab some wood it works pretty nice for now but I don't know how it will work with snow I mite have to build a roof over it because I know trying to move a tarp full of snow is not fun


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 26, 2011)

Land scape timber up my steps to the front door with a wheel barrel I go!


----------



## 2late (Oct 26, 2011)

This is my first post here and i want to thank all of you for the knowledge I've gained from your posts. That said, our house was built in 1952 and a wood burning hot water system was included in the plan. So, I fill the bucket on my loader tractor and drive to the built in wood chute and unload into the wood storage area between the chimney stacks and the basement west wall. Rinse and repeat until there are five cords in the storage area next to the furnace.


----------



## Dune (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome 2late! 5 cords to heat the house or just the hot water?


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 26, 2011)

like this:





wait.... no....

I use one of the previously shown wood dollies, The base of mine detaches and can be left whever. but I use it to bring wood up to a firewood ring by the front door (about a week of wood at 20F temps) and from there it just gets carried in as needed. Sometimes we leave a few splits inside for overnight reloads, but usually try to minimize that. I dont want to bring in too many creepy crawlies /  mold / etc....


----------



## 2late (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you. The five cords is to heat the house. That should last about half, or better, of the heating season. There is another three cords on the trailer and two in a wagon. The house is 4000 sq ft. This will be our first full season burning wood. Previous owners had disconnected the ancient wood burner and put in a too small LP unit.


----------



## Dune (Oct 26, 2011)

2late said:
			
		

> Thank you. The five cords is to heat the house. That should last about half, or better, of the heating season. There is another three cords on the trailer and two in a wagon. The house is 4000 sq ft. This will be our first full season burning wood. Previous owners had disconnected the ancient wood burner and put in a too small LP unit.



So did you reconnect the ancient wood burner?


----------



## 2late (Oct 26, 2011)

Dune,

No. It was pretty well burned out. Grates were stubbed and parts not available. It was just too heavy for them to move, I guess. I got it out and junked it. We bought an HS Tarm excel dual fuel /LP. One of the house peculiarities is the 1952 solution to heat storage. The living room walls and ceiling, the ceiling of the year round porch and, removed during remodel, the walls of the old master bath are 1 inch of concrete on expanded metal lath. In addition the chimneys are stacked 3 side by side in brick and limestone all the way from the basement to the roofline. In the basement the stack is 12 x 4. We have added to the mass by installing real slate on the kitchen floor and stone floor in the new bathroom. It takes quite a while to heat all of that rock but during the shoulder seasons I only fire up the furnace every other day. I bring the house up to 72 degrees or thereabouts and it loses about 4 degrees a day if the temp is around 50. A lot of the remodel was rebuild. We insulated, put on a new roof and added new siding. And the other two chimneys are for a heatalator fireplace and a "regular" fireplace in the living room.


----------



## Dune (Oct 26, 2011)

2late said:
			
		

> Dune,
> 
> No. It was pretty well burned out. Grates were stubbed and parts not available. It was just too heavy for them to move, I guess. I got it out and junked it. We bought an HS Tarm excel dual fuel /LP. One of the house peculiarities is the 1952 solution to heat storage. The living room walls and ceiling, the ceiling of the year round porch and, removed during remodel, the walls of the old master bath are 1 inch of concrete on expanded metal lath. In addition the chimneys are stacked 3 side by side in brick and limestone all the way from the basement to the roofline. In the basement the stack is 12 x 4. We have added to the mass by installing real slate on the kitchen floor and stone floor in the new bathroom. It takes quite a while to heat all of that rock but during the shoulder seasons I only fire up the furnace every other day. I bring the house up to 72 degrees or thereabouts and it loses about 4 degrees a day if the temp is around 50. A lot of the remodel was rebuild. We insulated, put on a new roof and added new siding. And the other two chimneys are for a heatalator fireplace and a "regular" fireplace in the living room.



Nice setup. Thanks for the info.


----------

